# Can't Find ???



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2010)

Maybe it's here, but I can't find it. 

If it is no longer here, can we get it back???

On the old forum, we used to be able to go to any member's biography (including your own).

Then we had a choice to see either a list of comments that member made on "All Posts", or "Posts started by that member".

This was great to be able to go to a list of Posts started by yourself, or Posts started by any member you want to look up.

Am I missing it somewhere?

If it isn't here, can we get it back----I really miss that.

Like now I can go to ---Let's say RonP's bio. Then I want to see a post on a Chuckie he made. I used to be able to select "Posts started by RonP". Now I can only get a list of "All posts made by RonP". Then I keep clicking on "More" until I get to a "Chuckie" post. Then it turns out to be just Ron saying how good somebody else's post was. Then I have to go back & start all over again.

If it's still here, and I'm just unable to find it, somebody please tell me where it is.

Thanks,

Bearcarver


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 13, 2010)

Bear

In the search bar right below the My Profile button you can put a members name and search. When you get the results you will be able to click on the user tab and select the profile. Let me know if this isnt what you were talking about.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2010)

bmudd14474 said:


> Bear
> 
> In the search bar right below the My Profile button you can put a members name and search. When you get the results you will be able to click on the user tab and select the profile. Let me know if this isnt what you were talking about.


I've been doing that, but from there we used to be able to specifically click on "Posts Started By" that member. That way it used to bring up a list of "just the posts that member started", eliminating all of the "yeah, that's nice" comments.

Like I might have 1300 posts, but I only initiated maybe 60 of them (Things I made in the past). We don't seem to have that list any longer. That was one of my favorite things on the old forum.

If I remember you having had made a great post on "Chuckies", I could go where you just said to go, but now it's just "All Comments made by "bmudd". It used to have a choice between "All Posts by bmudd" and "All Posts Started by bmudd".

Instead of being able to go to the "Posts Started by bmudd", and only having to scan that list for your "Chuckie" post, now you have to scan the whole "All Posts"  list looking for "Chuckies". Then I could find a whole lot of posts by "bmudd", but all of them are your comments on someone else's "Chuckie" post. 

I hope this explains it better. Maybe not many guys used that "Started by" option. It was one of my favorites.

Thanks for your reply,
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 13, 2010)

Im going to do a bit more research on this one for you.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2010)

bmudd14474 said:


> Im going to do a bit more research on this one for you.


Thanks Brian,

BC


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 13, 2010)

That's a good feature.  Wait, tho.  You have to be able to remember that you started a post.  And a post about what.  Dang, there goes the ballgame for me!  I had a memory once but forgot what I did with it!  I tried to search for Search but forgot what I was looking for... oh well, back to Love Of Life... or was it As The World Turns?  No, wait, I need to get soap at the store...  but what for??  G'nite..


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2010)

Yup, That's the problem Pops:
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





With the old forum, If somebody wanted to know how to smoke Salmon, All I had to do was go to my "Profile" (because I knew I had a good step-by-step recipe for Smoked Salmon). Then I would click on "Posts I started", and find that recipe to copy the link for the guy who asked the question. It used to take me 15 seconds to find my own recipe. Now, without that option it could take me a half hour to find my own recipe (on the forum), unless I remember the exact title of that post.

bmudd is checking on it.

I don't think it's on this new forum, but maybe it can be reinstalled. I can't believe I'm the only member who used this, or even remembers it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bearcarver


----------



## 5lakes (Jun 13, 2010)

I used it some. I have tried to find it here, but just gave up when all I could find was "All posts by". Hopefully it can be added.


----------



## abigail4476 (Jun 13, 2010)

I agree that being able to browse all the threads started by a particular user would be a good feature.  I use it that function quite frequently on other forums.  In the meantime, I typed the following into the search bar:

_smoked salmon recipe bearcarver_

...and this was the first thread that came up in my results:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...ked-salmon-with-recipe-instructions-and-qview

Time spent:  *20 seconds.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

The Huddler search function works really well--give it a try.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver said:


> Yup, That's the problem Pops:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2010)

Abigail4476 said:


> I agree that being able to browse all the threads started by a particular user would be a good feature.  I use it that function quite frequently on other forums.  In the meantime, I typed the following into the search bar:
> 
> _smoked salmon recipe bearcarver_
> 
> ...


[h1] [/h1][h1]*Abi,*[/h1][h1]*I think I gave you too easy an example:*[/h1]
I just typed in Chuck Roast Chisoxjim, and below is what I got------Why??-----Because "The Dude Abides" mentions chisoxjim in the 13th post of his thread.

This will never equal the old way. Time spent??? A whole lot more than 15 or 20 seconds.

As for giving it a try???

I've been spending hours trying to make up for this shortcoming, by using the "search engine". A search engine, no matter how  good it works, is still no more than a search engine. A search engine will pick out words found anywhere in a thread, no matter who started that thread. The old way was a list of threads started by the member you asked about, so that when you click on it, that's what you got----a list of threads started by that member. It was a great feature. If this "Huddler" is so fantastic, they should be able to have a simple thing like that in their bag of tricks.

Thanks for your reply,

Bearcarver
[h1] [/h1][h1]A tale of two chuckies-the great experiment[/h1]

1
2
 
Next ›
View First Unread  | Subscribe  | Advanced Reply

#1

Rating: 0

9/6/09 at 5:43am






The Dude Abides
Nobody calls me Lebowski





  offline

Joined: July 2008
Location: Des Moines, Iowa
Post Count: 3,186

The other day I'd started a thread asking about what the difference between types of Chuck Roasts.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=81262
To sum things up, it was asking what the difference was between a chuck tender roast and a chuck pot roast. So today I did both of them to see what I could find as a difference to see if there was much of a difference when you cook it low and slow.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 14, 2010)

I feel certain that we will soon have that feature.. Huddler has been very good about taking member needs into account when they perform upgrades and changes to the software.

Trust me when I say that our needs and wants are being carefully monitored.. I think they are wanting to build a platform with features that all of us need and want but don't want to just fill it full of features and fluff that no one will ever use.

Please continue letting us know what you want when it comes to features even if it seems "out there' and I will make sure that Huddler knows about it and understands why we need it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> I feel certain that we will soon have that feature.. Huddler has been very good about taking member needs into account when they perform upgrades and changes to the software.
> 
> Trust me when I say that our needs and wants are being carefully monitored.. I think they are wanting to build a platform with features that all of us need and want but don't want to just fill it full of features and fluff that no one will ever use.
> 
> Please continue letting us know what you want when it comes to features even if it seems "out there' and I will make sure that Huddler knows about it and understands why we need it.


Thanks Jeff,

I have no problem with this not being priority one, but I figured if I didn't say anything, we would never get that feature back. I realize there are more important fixes that have to come first. Maybe I haven't been paying attention lately, but I haven't seen a lot of the virus scanning & re-routing being complained about lately. I didn't have those problems, I guess because I have an iMac, but those things were far more important to fix than my request to get that "Posts started by this member" list back, but I sure do miss it.

Thanks again Jeff---You do a great job,

Bearcarver


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2010)

Just thought I'd send a reminder about this, because it seems most of the other problems have been taken care of.

I just had another PM from a member asking a few questions about one of my past posts. I wanted to review my old post, before I answered the questions.

*It took me over a half hour to find my own post, because I couldn't remember the exact title.*

*On the old forum, this would have taken me less than one minute.*

PLEASE bring back the option of listing the threads you have started, or any other member started. It was the best feature there was for helping others. I try to help everyone. If you read my recipes, you'll see I try to make them as "Step by Step" as I can, more so than just about any others, but there are still going to be a question or two. *Please make that as easy as it used to be.*

Thanks,

Bearcarver


----------



## chisoxjim (Jun 25, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> we had a choice to see either a list of comments that member made on "All Posts", or "Posts started by that member".
> 
> This was great to be able to go to a list of Posts started by yourself, or Posts started by any member you want to look up.
> 
> ...


that was a great feature, and I havent found it here on the new "improved" SMF.  Made it really easy to search recipes, and posts. 

Using the search feature on pretty much any forum sucks, and gives back way too many irrelevant replies.   I find myself wasting alot of time, and extra clicks trying to do here what used to be easy and straight forward on the old forum.  Time is Money.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder.. reminders are always a good thing
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I know they are looking into this and I predict that we will see this as a new feature very soon.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jun 25, 2010)

another thing missing is the member list,  it was a  great tool for easily finding and contacting other members, or searching their posts.    The new site fromat has alot of bells and whistles(which I have no use for), and lost alot of great tools.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> Thanks for the reminder.. reminders are always a good thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeff,

I knew you'd come through. You and your elves do a great job here.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bearcarver

Thanks to you too Jim. It's nice to have at least one person agree with me.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## chisoxjim (Jun 25, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks to you too Jim. It's nice to have at least one person agree with me.


no problem,  when your right your right.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2010)

chisoxjim said:


> another thing missing is the member list,  it was a  great tool for easily finding and contacting other members, or searching their posts.    The new site fromat has alot of bells and whistles(which I have no use for), and lost alot of great tools.


Yup, that was another great feature. I miss it too.

Hey as long as we're reminiscing, I also miss (on the New Posts page) having the *topic* on the right, to the right of the number of Replies & Views. I know it's mixed in on the left with who posted, but on the old forum, if we were looking for ---- Let's say the newest posts on "Bacon", you could look on the right, and scan down like crazy, ignoring everything but the word "Bacon". Maybe if we can't have that, could we have the name of the topic where it is now, but make it in bold. That would help for that quick scan.

But the one I started this thread on is the one I miss the most.

I'm only mentioning these things, because I think those that Jim & I brought up are some of the things that helped make this forum as great as it is. Jeff, his helpers, and the great people who prowl the halls of this forum 24/7 are the main things that make it great, but those things made it even better.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## nwdave (Jun 25, 2010)

Along the same vein of thought, sorta a piggyback on this thread:  I haven't yet, but there are times when I'm trolling through the postings, looking for the gems of knowledge that abound on this site, I might have a question for the original poster, the situation that Bearcarver has brought up.  It would be helpful if I knew how to link to the thread in question.  Specifically, if I were the questioner about his "Chuckies" (I'm not), I could link the thread in the question and say something like:

Bearcarver, reference the chuckie thread: _ post link here_, I was wondering if........ 

That way, it would help Bearcarver.  I know it's not what he's asking for but, if I knew how to link a thread into a "Reply" or request, it might help.  I'm just not computer literate enough to ask the right questions of the program to get the desired response.

Please excuse the pun, but it is appropriate:  Do you have a LINK to instructions on how to LINK?


----------



## chisoxjim (Jun 25, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Hey as long as we're reminiscing, I also miss (on the New Posts page) having the *topic* on the right, to the right of the number of Replies & Views.


yep the good ol' days.

sadly some folks have left, and some like me have just cut back on what they post. -  its all good & it is what it is.  

edit:  I am trying to be as p.c. as I can, and choose my words carefully so I dont get banned or lose my OTBS status.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2010)

NWDave said:


> Along the same vein of thought, sorta a piggyback on this thread:  I haven't yet, but there are times when I'm trolling through the postings, looking for the gems of knowledge that abound on this site, I might have a question for the original poster, the situation that Bearcarver has brought up.  It would be helpful if I knew how to link to the thread in question.  Specifically, if I were the questioner about his "Chuckies" (I'm not), I could link the thread in the question and say something like:
> 
> Bearcarver, reference the chuckie thread: _ post link here_, I was wondering if........
> 
> ...


Dave,

If I'm understanding what you're asking, I would copy the HTTP address at the top. Now you're holding the link in your mouse (LOL). Now click on the guy's name, and include the link in a PM to him.

If it's just to make a reply in a post, copy the HTTP & include that in your comment.

Now everybody can laugh at the "Holding it in your mouse" thing, but that's the way some of us old guys explain computer stuff, when they don't know anything about what they're talking about.

Bear


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 25, 2010)

chisoxjim said:


> another thing missing is the member list,  it was a  great tool for easily finding and contacting other members, or searching their posts.    The new site fromat has alot of bells and whistles(which I have no use for), and lost alot of great tools.


I don't look at any of the tools as lost.. they are adding the stuff that we need over time. Eventually, I feel certain that we will have most of what we need without a lot of fluff that we'll never use. Every bell and whistle on this platform is used by a certain group of people.. some of the items are for me, some for the staff, some for regular users.

You guys are doing the right thing.. if there is something you need/want then ask for it, remind us if you think we might have forgot (that happens
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






) and if it is possible, we will probably get it on a future upgrade.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 25, 2010)

chisoxjim said:


> yep the good ol' days.
> 
> sadly some folks have left, and some like me have just cut back on what they post. -  its all good & it is what it is.
> 
> edit:  I am trying to be as p.c. as I can, and choose my words carefully so I dont get banned or lose my OTBS status.


That's pretty funny.. "trying to be as p.c. as I can, and choose my words carefully so I dont get banned or lose my OTBS status"

That's like my kids..they say they got in trouble if I just ask them why they didn't clean their room. I tell them, "That's not trouble..that's just me asking a question..LOL

There have been rumors floating around for a long time that you get banned at the drop of a hat at SMF yet, the only folks who have ever get banned on the SMF (very few I might add) have been very big deliberate offenses against the site or they have repeated the same offense 2000 times.

We are very easy to get along with around here.. if you get banned at SMF then there is about a 1000% chance that you had it coming and you knew it.

Anyone tells you they got banned for less than that.. ain't being entirely honest
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Still laughing at that one...


----------



## chisoxjim (Jun 25, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> There have been rumors floating around for a long time that you get banned at the drop of a hat at SMF yet, the only folks who have ever get banned on the SMF (very few I might add) have been very big deliberate offenses against the site or they have repeated the same offense 2000 times.
> 
> We are very easy to get along with around here.. if you get banned at SMF then there is about a 1000% chance that you had it coming and you knew it.
> 
> ...


Good to know,  I dont think i know anyone who has been banned, but didnt & dont want to come off as an ingrate.  The community you have set up here is a good one, and fun to belong to, thank you.


----------



## erain (Jun 25, 2010)

try search/advanced search/user name/posts only/full text... will take you to all posts by searched member...

i had figured out how just to do the threads started by user too but cant seem to duplicate right now. will try again later.


----------

